# Hunting Targets



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Hi Folks,
time to share a couple of life like rabbit and magpie targets with you.

1. Cut out the photos then glue,tape or stick to carboard.

2. Buy a big bag of 100 Wooden Bbq Barbecue Skewers, very cheap should cost about £2.

3. Tape a couple of wood skewers to the back of the target and your golden.

Merry Christmas


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Lucifer, Awesome man. Thanks for sharing. Merry Christmas to you and yours.
Philly


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Your welcome Philly and a Merry Christmas to you


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Very fine targets and while I'm not a paper-puncher you could install these in the manner you described in field conditions and have a real-world shooting experience. Thanks for sharing these with everyone and Merry Christmas.


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

thanks lucifer, and merry xmas!


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Merry Christmas Jamie and Huey


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## MidniteMarauder (Nov 15, 2010)

Bump for sticky request, if you please. Think these are great, and have been shooting almost exclusively at these targets. Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks dude! those are great!


----------



## Delaney (Nov 22, 2010)

Those would be interesting in large scale on the side of a building me thinks as i scroll past the images and see old Banksy' quote. Will they be in the gift shop?


----------

